# My Steam Turbines



## bmurph (Jul 26, 2012)

Just showing off my turbines, I plan to make a solar thermal power plant.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLBEAMeBvKE[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auQx5OcMSbQ[/ame]

see my channel for more video's


----------



## Billzilla (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice!
For something that small would a Tesla Turbine be more efficient?


----------



## steamboatmodel (Jul 27, 2012)

The main problem with turbines is usually getting the bearings to last and being able to reduce the output speed to something useful. Have you thought of multi staging your turbine?
Regards,
Gerald.


----------



## kevincoxshall (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Bmurph

I love the sound those turbines make. Can I ask how you manufactured the blades so they are balanced and what material they are made from?

You have inspired me to try magnetic air bearings (somehow).

Kevin


----------



## bmurph (Jul 27, 2012)

steamboatmodel said:


> The main problem with turbines is usually getting the bearings to last and being able to reduce the output speed to something useful. Have you thought of multi staging your turbine?
> Regards,
> Gerald.



The bearings are ceramic hybrid, rated up to 100,000rpm. I don't have experience with them running for hours and hours, have you? I will muliti stage, after I build some more, I've had 2 shops build them and they both quit on me, so now I have my own CNC almost set up.


----------



## bmurph (Jul 27, 2012)

kevincoxshall said:


> Hi Bmurph
> 
> I love the sound those turbines make. Can I ask how you manufactured the blades so they are balanced and what material they are made from?
> 
> ...



The blades are made with CNC so I don't have to balance them. Made from 6061 or 7075 aluminum.


----------



## bmurph (Jul 27, 2012)

Billzilla said:


> Very nice!
> For something that small would a Tesla Turbine be more efficient?



I've also built a tesla turbine, but they're not more efficient.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5_UnkXqIfU[/ame]


----------

